# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Flights from SA to Europe...

## Travel4

The title says it all. 

Has anyone found and loopholes for getting from SA to Europe (or anywhere else for that matter...Asia?) affordably?

Seems to be $750 to London for a single (or return) from Sao Paulo/BA/Santiago...am i missing some obviously better/cheaper routings?

Cheers,

----------


## HARRY256

Try EasyJet, They have the best prices if flight booked fast and 6 month before the flight.
Costed me about 105euros to come and go to England(Heathrow) only, but i booked the tickets 5 months before the flight.

----------


## vvpeter

If you are flying via Europe, think ex-colonies to get the most flight options. For example, the most frequent flights to Namibia leave from Frankfurt. For West Africa, Dakar in Senegal is the main regional hub these days with direct flights on both Delta and South African Airways.

----------


## viajevietnam

Any feedback on this trip? I'm signed up on it, but, just curious as to anything that might help me out on this trip. Money, what I should see when we are travelling, I have a few extra days in Instanbul, what are must sees. Also, backpack? Or rolling duffel bag??

Thoughts?? Opinions? Help!  

Mike

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Costed me about 105euros to come and go to England(Heathrow) only, but i booked the tickets 5 months before the flight.

----------


## Seychase

It’s really great posts.

----------


## david22

Search on google and get best deal as your choice.

----------


## davidsmith36

Shoddy flights from Johannesburg (JNB) to prominent goals in Europe 

Amsterdam ZAR6,255. 

Athens ZAR6,568. 

Dublin ZAR6,268.

----------


## pukaka

I do not know what to say really what you share very well and useful to the community, I feel that it makes our community much more developed, thanks run 3

----------


## Jullum

Oh I'm so excited about my first flight this weekend

----------


## Seychase

It’s really great posts.

----------


## david22

Search on google and get best deal as your choice.

----------


## davidsmith36

Shoddy flights from Johannesburg (JNB) to prominent goals in Europe 

Amsterdam ZAR6,255. 

Athens ZAR6,568. 

Dublin ZAR6,268.

----------


## pukaka

I do not know what to say really what you share very well and useful to the community, I feel that it makes our community much more developed, thanks run 3

----------


## Jullum

Oh I'm so excited about my first flight this weekend

----------

